# Kingston Canyon - Saving the Valley of the Kings



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

(I'd upload the pdf if I could...but these images will have to do for now...)


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks, PBH. I'll read those when I get back home. 

I need to get over here more often.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've known about the project for a while now, but this is the kind of agreement between the public and private entities that really makes a difference. 

Props to all involved!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Catherder said:


> I've known about the project for a while now, but this is the kind of agreement between the public and private entities that really makes a difference.
> 
> Props to all involved!


 +1 Too bad it doesn't happen more often.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> +1 Too bad it doesn't happen more often.


Many of the locals in Kingston area are still upset that the DWR purchased and owns this land, and feel that it should be returned to the local families that sold it away generations ago...

Unfortunately, many counties block such transactions. For example, the Red River Ranch in Wayne county was purchased by a private group after Wayne County blocked the UDWR from purchasing it, and making it available to the public. The reason? Taxes. Even though the State would have made payments in lieu of taxes to compensate for that tax loss.

Rural Utah is paranoid of government ownership of land, even though the government ownership provides public access.

So, yes middlefork, it is too bad that this doesn't happen more often.


----------

